# Europa league 22 NOV



## OddsPoster (Nov 19, 2012)

Football » International Clubs » UEFA Europa League, Group A  
Closes  1 X 2  
22 Nov 19:00 FC Anzhi Makhachkala - Udinese Calcio 1.70 3.70 5.50 +190  
22 Nov 22:05 Liverpool FC - BSC Young Boys Bern 1.53 4.20 6.75 +199  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Europa League, Group B  
Closes  1 X 2  
22 Nov 22:05 Atletico Madrid - Hapoel Tel Aviv 1.20 7.00 15.00 +197  
22 Nov 22:05 Academica Coimbra - FC Viktoria Plzen 2.70 3.30 2.70 +154  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Europa League, Group C  
Closes  1 X 2  
22 Nov 22:05 Olympique Marseille - Fenerbahce 1.80 3.60 4.80 +189  
22 Nov 22:05 Monchengladbach - AEL Limassol FC 1.36 5.00 9.50 +194  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Europa League, Group D  
Closes  1 X 2  
22 Nov 22:05 Club Brugge - FC Girondins Bordeaux 2.70 3.25 2.75 +183  
22 Nov 22:05 Newcastle United - Maritimo Funchal 1.45 4.40 8.00 +199  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Europa League, Group E  
Closes  1 X 2  
22 Nov 22:05 Molde FK - FC Copenhagen 2.63 3.30 2.80 +187  
22 Nov 22:05 Steaua Bucuresti - VfB Stuttgart 2.95 3.30 2.50 +189  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Europa League, Group F  
Closes  1 X 2  
22 Nov 22:05 PSV Eindhoven - Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk 1.73 3.80 5.00 +193  
22 Nov 22:05 AIK Stockholm - SSC Napoli 4.60 3.60 1.83 +197  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Europa League, Group G  
Closes  1 X 2  
22 Nov 20:00 FC Basel - Sporting Lisbon 2.20 3.50 3.30 +190  
22 Nov 20:00 Videoton FC - KRC Genk 2.70 3.25 2.75 +156  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Europa League, Group H  
Closes  1 X 2  
22 Nov 19:00 FC Rubin Kazan - Inter Milan 2.25 3.30 3.40 +188  
22 Nov 19:00 FK Neftchi Baku - Partizan Belgrade 2.70 3.25 2.75 +184  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Europa League, Group I  
Closes  1 X 2  
22 Nov 20:00 Sparta Prague - Olympique Lyon 2.40 3.30 3.10 +189  
22 Nov 20:00 Ironi Kiryat Shmona - Athletic Bilbao 3.80 3.60 2.00 +192  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Europa League, Group J  
Closes  1 X 2  
22 Nov 20:00 Lazio Roma - Tottenham Hotspur 2.40 3.40 3.05 +193  
22 Nov 20:00 Panathinaikos Athen - NK Maribor 2.00 3.50 3.90 +190  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Europa League, Group K  
Closes  1 X 2  
22 Nov 20:00 Rosenborg BK - SK Rapid Vienna 1.85 3.60 4.50 +192  
22 Nov 20:00 Metalist Kharkiv - Bayer Leverkusen 2.45 3.35 3.00 +189  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Europa League, Group L  
Closes  1 X 2  
22 Nov 20:00 Hannover 96 - FC Twente Enschede 2.15 3.45 3.50 +191  
22 Nov 20:00 Helsingborgs IF - Levante UD 3.30 3.40 2.25 +190  


.


----------



## Sportsbts (Nov 22, 2012)

Rubin Kazan - Inter Milan  

SELECTION: Rubin Kazan

ODD:  2.18 [PINNACLE]

START: 18:00

Rubin Kazan are currently second in Group H with 10 points from three wins and a draw and have already qualified to the next stage of the Europa League. Winning six straight, they appear to be on top of their game at the moment and even though it remains to be seen whether Kurban Berdyev will field a strong line-up, it is certain his side will be a handful. And Rubin have already proven themselves to be a difficult opponent by recording a 2-2 draw in the first fixture between these two. With Salomon Rondon returning to the side and Oleg Kuzmin getting back from domestic suspension, the hosts have no missing players.

Despite posting the same record of three wins and a draw, Inter are currently at the top of the group on a better goal difference. Neroazzurri have made it clear from the very start of their Europa League campaign that they'll use this competition to showcase their young players and it's no surprise they will be resting a whole raft of players. Samir Handanovic, Yuto Nagatomo, Walter Samuel, Esteban Cambiasso, Wesley Sneijder, Ricky Alvarez, Fredy Guarin, Gabi Mudingayi, Diego Milito and Antonio Cassano will all miss this one, which isn't too convincing knowing Inter have collected just one point from their last two Serie A outings against Atalanta (3-2) and Cagliari (2-2).

With both sides already through to the next stage the winner of this one would also be the winner of the group and the home team seems to have a slight edge.


----------



## Sportsbts (Nov 22, 2012)

Europe League - Injuries & suspensions

Anzhi Makhachkala v Udinese Calcio
Anzhi Makhachkala: Diarra
Udinese Calcio: Maicosuel, Benatia, Lazzari, Pinzi, Muriel, Lazzari, Allan, Angella

Neftchi Baku v FK Partizan
Neftchi Baku: Ramos
FK Partizan: Stojkovic

Rubin Kazan v Inter Milano
Rubin Kazan: Bocchetti, Ryazantsev
Inter Milano: Samuel, Ranocchia, Chivu, Sneijder, Coutinho, Mudingayi, Guarin, Stanković, Obi, Handanovič, Nagatomo, Cambiasso, Milito, Cassano

Hannover 96 v FC Twente
Hannover 96: Stindl, Diouf, Andreasen, Felipe
FC Twente: Mihaylov, Cabral, Landzaat, Schilder, Chadli

Helsingborg v Levante UD
Helsingborg: Atta, Larsson, Sadiku, Bouaouzan
Levante UD: Lell, Gekas, Martins

Lazio v Tottenham
Lazio: Cana, Klose, Konko, André Dias, Brocchi
Tottenham: Dembele (probably out), Parker, Assou-Ekotto, Kaboul, Friedel, Falque

Metalist Kharkov v Bayer Leverkusen
Metalist Kharkov: Dišljenković, Sosa
Bayer Leverkusen: Kadlec, Bellarabi, Toprak, Sam, Schwaab, Hosogai, Castro, Bender, Schürrle

Panathinaikos v NK Maribor
Panathinaikos: Pinto, Boumsong, Sow, Christodoulopoulos, Barbarouses
NK Maribor: Rep

Rosenborg BK v Rapid Wien
Rosenborg BK: Prica (doubtful)
Rapid Wien: Hofmann, Ildiz, Prager

Sparta Praha v Lyon
Sparta Praha: Pavelka
Lyon: Biševac, Malbranque, Lacazette, Gomis, Bastos, Briand

Videoton FC v Racing Genk
Videoton FC: Stopira
Racing Genk: Koulibaly, De Ceulaer

AIK Fotboll v SSC Napoli
AIK Fotboll: Kayongo-Mutumba, Lalawelé
SSC Napoli: Fernandez, Pandev


----------

